# Favourite Childrens Programme



## imported_space monkey (Nov 13, 2001)

I'd just like to know what you guys watched as kids, or still do.  I'm sorry the options are limited but feel free to post here anything you feel is missing.  Also this shows are mostly British so sorry to anyone who hasn't heard of most of them...  Anyway, happy posting!!!


----------



## imported_space monkey (Nov 13, 2001)

Whoops, forgot to describe the programmes:

Sooty:  Orange bear with black ears who can't speak, friends are Sweep (dog) and Soo (Panda)  PS best programme for kids ever!!!  Not to keen on new format though

Button Moon:  Does this need any explanation?

Thunderbirds and Captn Scarlet:  Very cool puppet shows by Gerry Anderson.  Everyone must have heard of these

Blue Peter:  Magazine with young and over-keen presenters

Grange Hill:  'Typical' British secondary school where everyone talks all common like you know what I mean

Bagpuss:  Pink and white striped cat who sits in a shop(?) and comes to life every so often

Rainbow:  Who doesn't know Bungle, Zippy and George?

Worzel Gummidge:  A scarecrow who comes to life, played by one of the Doctors

The Muppet Show:  Wow!!  if i could vote twice these would be joint second.  They are just the best cos they're funny, intelligent and universal.  KERMIT KERMIT KERMIT!!!! and Miss Piggy and Clifford and the latest edition Rygel!!!

Hope that's helped some of you


----------



## jsc (Nov 13, 2001)

Space monkey,

I love the Muppet show.  My whole  family used to watch it and love it!  So you are including all the Muppets, from Big Bird to Elmo and my favorites  Miss Piggy and Gonzo (yes, I even Like Rigel and Pilot!) even the ones done by Jim Henson's son by the Muppet Monster Shop!  That has my vote!


----------



## Sinistra (Nov 13, 2001)

Grange Hill!!!!


I grew up on that and still watch it!

DO you remember when bbc2 started showing all the eps form the 70s and 80s onn Sunday mornings? I used to watch all them too 


Sin


----------



## Dave (Nov 13, 2001)

You didn't put 'The Clangers', so I had to vote for 'Thunderbirds' --FAB!


----------



## Sinistra (Nov 13, 2001)

Thunderbirds are GO!

:laugh:


----------



## imported_space monkey (Nov 13, 2001)

sorry about the clangers it was on my list but there wasn't room  also i forgot Bob the Builder sorry everyone( though its probably only me with a Bob pinup on my wall!!!!  hes my hero!!!)


----------



## Sinistra (Nov 13, 2001)

"Bob the builder,
Can we fix it?
Bob the builder,
Yes we can!"


----------



## imported_space monkey (Nov 13, 2001)

"A little bit of digging up the road,
a little bit of moving heavy loads,
a little bit of tiling on the roof,
a little bit of making water proof!!!"


----------



## Sinistra (Nov 13, 2001)

ok, ok, thats all we can sing...unless you have his album 


sIN


----------



## imported_space monkey (Nov 13, 2001)

not yet!!!  but christmas is soon!!! hehe


----------



## Sinistra (Nov 13, 2001)

hint hint eh?


----------



## Dru (Nov 14, 2001)

none of the above


----------



## spider (Nov 14, 2001)

I voted for the Muppet show...because I loved it as a kid, and I have never herd of any of the others before.


----------



## Texane (Nov 14, 2001)

as kids . . . well, I watch Wishbone now . . .


----------



## padders (Nov 14, 2001)

I think some of those were before my time but Sooty certainly wasn't. I loved that show, we even went to see it live in London once!


----------



## imported_Sandman (Nov 14, 2001)

Love The Muppets! There was of course the children's element but also the adult humor snuck in that makes it enjoyable even as an adult. I watch it with the kids--well now just Sesame St. but...


----------



## imported_space monkey (Nov 14, 2001)

> _Originally posted by padders _
> *I think some of those were before my time but Sooty certainly wasn't. I loved that show, we even went to see it live in London once! *



how can these be before your time when i remember them and i'm younger than you!  i guess i must have watched repeats.  like i said before the majority in the list were british so you may not have heard of them.  i'd like you to add your own favourites too please


----------



## imported_space monkey (Nov 14, 2001)

*FRAGGLE ROCK!!!!!*

ps i also missed off fraggle rock which was an extension of the Muppets

(pps this is my 250th post )


----------



## Sinistra (Nov 14, 2001)

You and Me was pretty cool.
Penny Crayon
Rupert the Bear

Oh! And did anyone else watch Ghost writer?


----------



## Pandæmonium (Nov 15, 2001)

I personally preferd Thunderbirds, always used to watch that! AND! Ninja mutent Hero turtles! That was kewl too! 









~D3L


----------



## imported_space monkey (Nov 15, 2001)

well how come u didnt vote that then?


----------



## Mariel (Nov 16, 2001)

I voted for the Muppets, I've never heard of the other ones.  I also like Dragon tales.
:blpaw:


----------



## Pandæmonium (Nov 16, 2001)

O, SORRY SM! :angryfire






 ~ D3L


----------



## imported_space monkey (Nov 16, 2001)

at least you've voted now!!!


----------



## Chicky Babe (Nov 16, 2001)

a little bit of concrete mixed with sand
a little bit of Bob the Builder Man!

I love that song!  I can't believe you forgot BOB!!!!!  Anyways I voted for the Muppet Show because that is just as good.
:alienooh: :rolly2:


----------



## imported_space monkey (Nov 22, 2001)

This post is to revive this thread!  Come one people we need more than 10 posts on this topic!!!    I better get some money for Padders for subscription soon! hehe


----------



## Dave (Nov 22, 2001)

Ok, the programmes that I watched as a child, that I can still remember. Quite a challenge.

Sooty
The Woodentops
Bill and Ben
Andy Pandy
Trumpton
Camberwick Green
Play School
Noggin the Nog

(then getting older)

Blue Peter
Thunderbirds
Captain Scarlett
Stingray
Dr Who
Star Trek
The Avengers

(and older)

Planet of the Apes
The Invaders
Kung Fu
Starsky and Hutch
Cannon
Hawaii 5-O

There were more, I just can't remember them...


----------



## imported_space monkey (Dec 1, 2001)

Cool list Dave    Another programme I forgot is:
CRYSTAL MAZE!!!!  This is just the coolest!  Esp when Richard O'Brien did it.  The Aztec bit was the best.  I even bought the board game which has little games to play in it!


----------



## Marty's Mine (Dec 2, 2001)

i had to vote Grang Hill!! Me and My brother have been in it!! I woz only an extra but he was a main part.... so kool


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jul 31, 2002)

No question really, has to be 'Thunderbirds' for me!


----------



## Maria8475 (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by space monkey _
> *Another programme I forgot is:
> CRYSTAL MAZE!!!!  This is just the coolest!  Esp when Richard O'Brien did it.  I even bought the board game which has little games to play in it!      *



LOL! I brought that too -ages ago.  All i can ever find now are those ridiculous plastic crystals!  Still watch it when i can! 

I watched Rainbows a lot.  And when a little older it was Ghost Writer - i REALLY loved that show!


----------



## Pandæmonium (Jul 31, 2002)

Mine's got to be the little toaster that couldn't!


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Aug 1, 2002)

'The Crystal Maze' is also 1 that I used to watch often & thought that Richard O'Brien was better than Edward Tudor Poole


----------



## Legolas (Aug 13, 2002)

aaah sooty! I used to watch that all the time when I was younger, I had videos and puppets and everything! I miss sooty...the original sooty i mean, with matthew...
:flash:


----------



## Finchy (Aug 14, 2002)

Grange Hill is the best out of them easy!
But there is not alot of choice just the boring kiddies programmes!
:evil: :blush: :evil: :blush: :evil:


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Aug 14, 2002)

I used to watch Sooty aswell when I was younger & from what I know of, both my sister & I had a puppet, I had Sooty & she had Sweep - I think!


----------



## Finchy (Aug 14, 2002)

I watched some of them when i was younger but Grange Hill is the best what do you think!?


----------



## Finchy (Aug 14, 2002)

I watched some of them when i was younger but Grange Hill is the best what do you think!?:kisses:


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Aug 15, 2002)

'Grange Hill' was alrigth but I didn't watch it every time it was on though


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 11, 2017)

Major Mudd.


----------

